# Update: Lina is very sick



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

This is an update on Lina: Lina was at our vet's office all day last Wednesday for IV nutrition and hydration, ultra sounds and more tests. The tests results were negative. The tests revealed nothing was “wrong” except there is sludge in Lina’s gall bladder. Vet told us that if Lina eats and drinks, this would clear up the sludge in her gall bladder. He believes her lack of appetite could be from allergies? or her loss of smell and taste because of her age? 

Unfortunately, Lina could barely eat and we forced fed her Nutri-Cal (a high nutrient paste for sick dogs) and Children's Pedialyte for hydration. She was extremely weak and could barely stand or walk. We took her back to our vet this past Saturday so she could get another IV for nutrition and hydration. We insisted that Lina is very sick even though her test results were negative. Our vet took another blood test. _*This new blood test revealed Lina’s red blood cell count is going down while her white blood cell count is going up – this explains why Lina has no appetite because she feels lousy and is sick. Our vet believes Lina may have an infection and gave her an antibiotic shot. He is guessing that Lina may have an autoimmune disease or the beginning of cancer where a tumor is too small to show up on x-rays or ultra sound?*_ He gave Prednisone (a steroid) for Lina to take for 28 days. If she has autoimmune disease, the Prednisone will work. 

In the meanwhile, Lina is eating small amounts of food and we have to force feed her. She is still very weak and lethargic and could barely stand up or walk. In fact, she was walking very slowly to the living room this morning, and fell down on the floor.  She wants us to hold and comfort her. 

Our vet wants to see Lina tomorrow morning (Tuesday) for another blood test to see if the Prednisone is working. If her red blood cell count did not go down any further, then the Prednisone is working and she has an autoimmune disease and not cancer. If her white blood cell count is not going up, then the antibiotic shot worked. _* Lina is fighting for her life right now. 
*_

Has anyone had this experience with your chihuahuas? We are sick with worry about losing Lina too soon.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't have any advice for you, but I am so very sorry Lina is so very sick!! Please know she is in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Sharrielynne (Oct 14, 2014)

Poor Lina. I hope she makes a full recovery. Our little dogs are our lives and part of our family. My heart and prayers go out to you mate!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am so glad you were forceful with the vet to get answer for poor Lina. I'm praying that she just has an infection and she's all better in no time.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

low red cell count MAY mean hemolytic anemia, an autoimmune disease. The high white count MAY mean infection. Lets hope the prednisone and antibiotic work quickly. Keep us informed please, we all care.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

So sorry Lina is struggling so much, I'm sure it is a nightmare for you. We are sending positive thoughts and prayers for all of you.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry your little girl is going through this. I pray she is better tomorrow.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi checking back on luna sure hopeing things turn for the best


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Lina lost her battle to her illness. She could not open her eyes this morning and was struggling with breathing. I picked her up and she was limp like a rag doll. I held her in my arms and she opened her eyes and looked into my eyes with love, as if to let me know it was time to say good-bye. She was dying. I held her in my arms, kissed her, comforted her, and told her we loved her very much and that it was okay to go and rest in peace.

Lina died peacefully in my arms at 6:30 a.m., surrounded by my husband and Bella. She was loved to the very end. We will bury her wrapped in her blanket with her favorite toy, in a box, in our backyard.

Our hearts are broken into a million pieces. :crybaby: What will we do without her? Rest in peace, sweet Lina Beana...
__________________


----------



## Sharrielynne (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh darling, I feel for you so much, at least she is out of her pain, I lost my darling Mooje 5 years ago and still miss her and I know exactly how you are feeling. You just have to remember the happy times with Lina. RIP little Lina!


----------

